# Storm 2620 Auger Belt Replacement



## johntho (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a Storm 2620 and am trying to replace the auger belt. I went to Lowes and bought an exact replacement for the cogged belt I removed. The problem is, the new belt seems to be about a half-inch shorter than the old one. As a result, I've been unable to get it over the small pulley in the front of the machine, because the lip on the pulley is so deep. I have followed all the proper steps in the manual (i.e., removing the shoulder screw, unhooking the support bracket spring, etc.). Does anyone have a suggestion for getting this belt on the front pulley? Thanks.


----------



## 450HP (Oct 26, 2018)

Not knowing the machine you're working on at all... can you put the belt on the front pulley first?

Might give you the extra clearance that you need if it is the deeper of the pulleys.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

can u get some of the belt on the lip of the pulley, if yes then with a long screwdriver or similar wedge it between pulley and belt and slowly pull on starter cord(remove key and/or sparkplug) to make it travel into the pulley groove, many a utube vids on procedure.
but if its too tight the auger might always be turning even if u dont engage the lever


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

You Need to Loosen the Adjuster all the way Out. There are 2 3/8 bolts on the lower chassis in the back left where the small wheel is. Loosen the bolts, and raise the adjuster. This will allow you more slack on the belt.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> You Need to Loosen the Adjuster all the way Out. There are 2 3/8 bolts on the lower chassis in the back left where the small wheel is. Loosen the bolts, and raise the adjuster. This will allow you more slack on the belt.


do that, i thought it was self tensioning


----------

